# Kadai paneer



## Suthseaxa (May 4, 2015)

I am not sure what the policy for posting up someone else's recipe videos are, but this recipe was divine, so I just had to share it. Credit goes to Chef Harpal Singh Sokhi 

Kadai Paneer

Kadai masala:
1 tbsp coriander seeds
1/2 tsp cumin seeds
1/2 tsp fennel seeds
Dried red chillies (as much as you want)
1/4 tsp black peppercorns


Main ingredients:
Dried red chillies
1 tbsp coriander seeds
1tsp cumin seeds
Tomatoes (about 3)
1 tsp red chilli powder
salt to taste
Ginger juliennes (from about 2 inches of ginger)
Paneer
Tomato wedges
Green pepper cubes
Red onion cubes
1/2 tsp garam masala
1/2 - 1 tsp ground kasoori methi

Gently dry-fry the spices until aromatic. Remove and crush into a very coarse powder. This is your kadai masala.

Heat oil and gently fry cumin and whole coriander seeds
Add tomatoes and fry until well-mashed
Add red chilli powder and salt and fry for a little longer
Add ginger juliennes
Add green pepper/onion/tomato wedges
Add paneer and stir fry until it is hot
Add 1/2 tsp garam masala
Add 1 tbsp of your kadai masala
Sprinkle with kasoori methi (about 1tsp) and serve

I imagine this would also go lovely with chicken instead of paneer as well


----------



## Selkie (May 4, 2015)

This dish may very well taste wonderful, but for me, complicated and/or endless ingredient lists just don't make it worth my time and trouble to fix. It has to be better than just "good." A ribeye steak with salt and pepper is magnificent when prepared properly, and takes only a few minutes.
Enjoy your paneer.


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2015)

Thanks very much for posting this recipe Suth, it was generous of you to take the time, and many will appreciate your contribution. 

 By the way, a very warm welcome to Discuss Cooking, you'll like it here.


----------



## radhuni (May 19, 2015)

Kadai paneer is a very favourite dish of mine, it goes well with rice, pulao, roti, paratha that's why I like it more.


----------

